# Removing Damaged Moen Tub Cartridge



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Might be the 1222...moen says its easy :whistling

Drill and tap and use a slide hammer - spray body with silicone first and let dwell. Make sure the body of the valve is supported properly as well.

It will come out...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjufnr061t0


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I had a similar problem. I removed the retaining clip, turned the water pressure back on, and then I just waited. It took the better part of 4 hours before the cartridge broke free and shot across to the back end of the tub. It made a big mess before I could turn the water off so I recommend being close to the bathroom or the water shut-off valve.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

the valve should have stop screws on either side of the cartridge location. There is a puller to gently remove it but isn't this a new valve? I can see the plaster guard in the picture.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> Did you try to tap it first?


No I did not. Never thought I'd need one for a cartridge replacement. 

Tom


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

rrk said:


> the valve should have stop screws on either side of the cartridge location. There is a puller to gently remove it but isn't this a new valve? I can see the plaster guard in the picture.


 Do these stop screws prevent it from pulling? It's not a new valve.

Also, I don't see the top "HC" stamp.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

tedanderson said:


> I had a similar problem. I removed the retaining clip, turned the water pressure back on, and then I just waited. It took the better part of 4 hours before the cartridge broke free and shot across to the back end of the tub. It made a big mess before I could turn the water off so I recommend being close to the bathroom or the water shut-off valve.


That's insane. :no::blink::blink:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

rrk said:


> the valve should have stop screws on either side of the cartridge location. There is a puller to gently remove it but isn't this a new valve? I can see the plaster guard in the picture.


Not all valves have stops.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

It looks like a pair of needle-nose vice grips could reach what's left of the stem. I would try that, among other things. When pulling, might help to leaning against a block of 2x4 with the other hand.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Heat it with a torch and pick away at it.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Not all valves have stops.


ours have to have stops by code


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

The 1222 twister loosened it sideways, but the twister factured and pulling with mini vise grips is largely chipping the sides off. 

Weary of drilling, which might scar the inner brass O ring contact.

Could have to call a plumber...


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

rrk said:


> ours have to have stops by code


 These stops don't retain it from pulling do they? 

Aren't the stops for push distance?


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

artinall said:


> These stops don't retain it from pulling do they?
> 
> Aren't the stops for push distance?


the stops are for shutting the water off at the valve


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

artinall said:


> These stops don't retain it from pulling do they? Yes. if you don't open the valve after you close them.
> 
> Aren't the stops for push distance?


 No.

When you use the stops (turn them off), you next should open the valve and leave it open (use pliers or something on the stem) to let the remaining water out and release the pressure. If you don't do that, it's going to fight you as you pull because of the vacuum you make as it tries to move. Air needs to get it behind it as you pull or it's going to want to stay where it is.

It's more like the resistance of opening a wine bottle, not champagne.


----------



## Selectric (Sep 22, 2013)

If you drill in the center, where the stem broke off, you should be able to put a screw in the stem and pull it out.

It definitely looks like a 1222 cartridge.

If you look at a picture of a 1222 you will see there are two rectangular gaskets, on each side of the cartridge. These gaskets are what is keeping you from pulling it out. You need to twist the cartridge to break the seal on those gaskets.

Grab what is left of that cartridge, with the needle nose vise grips, and twist.

The tabs that are on the top and bottom of the cartridge are there to help push the cartridge out of the body while you are turning. Even though yours are almost completely broken off you still have to twist to break the seal. Once you break the seal it should be easier to slide it out.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Have twisted and it is no easier.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

artinall said:


> Have twisted and it is no easier.


Did you twist it so the plastic tabs actually move? That's what you're aiming for. if you're twisting only the spindle, that does nothing.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

MarkJames said:


> Did you twist it so the plastic tabs actually move? That's what you're aiming for. if you're twisting only the spindle, that does nothing.


 Can actually rotate the thing with much resistance, needle vise grips, but will not pull.


----------

